# ** Thinking of advertising your club/party/anything here? STOP! READ THIS FIRST! **



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 31, 2005)

Urban75 has a very strict policy on what sort of promotion is allowed - this isn't a free advertising resource. If you don't follow this, your thread will be deleted within minutes (or seconds) and you will be banned, so pay attention.

1. You MUST notify a moderator and receive permission before posting any sort of promotional thread. No exceptions.

2. Charity or free events are the most likely to be accepted. Next come those for which there is a big discount for Urban75 members. If you're trying to plug a straightforward commercial event, don't bother, no matter how many people you think might be interested.


----------



## chico enrico (Nov 4, 2005)

Tonight: Elton John and Madonna, IWCA benefit at the Dublin Castle, only £50 to U75 members. Is that OK?


----------



## DIRTYdubbin (Nov 7, 2005)

*<removed by FM>*

can I post my event on the site please?

thanks

Alex


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2005)

try pm'ing a mod ya plum 

mods are the ones with the fetching red pills by their names, or you can access them via the box at bottom right on individual forum pages, eg general 

first post, too! genius!


----------



## tom k&e (Nov 15, 2005)

Shall we just ban n00bs from starting new threads until they have 100 posts or something?


----------

